# getting chihuahua # 2!!!



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

So I have been talking to the hubby for months now about getting another chi..he kept saying ' no wayyyy ' UNTILLLL my breeder emailed me pictures of her latest litter and he CAVED! 










the little guy in the very front is the one we are considering...but we want to see them all in person first...my breeder is giving me first dibs...they are six weeks old now gonna be able to see them in a few weeks soooooooooooooo excited! marley is gonna have a brother now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations! I like the little boy you picked out too! Super cute babies.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Shut up!! How cute are they!?! The four of them in the corner is soooo adorable!
Congratulations to you!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, lot of love in one photo.. Congratulations, precious babies!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG they're all sooo CUTE!! I like your choice, and I also like the two in the back row :love2:


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh they are beautiful. I want one! Have fun choosing your new baby


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all so cute. I love the chocolate one in the back lol.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

aww how gorgeous are they!! im quite jealous!!! i like the little guy in the top left hand corner! sooo cutee!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How cute!! The darkest baby in the back is my favorite!! How will you ever choose in person? You'll love them all!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! So cute!! I love the little guy up front...he's saying pick me, pick me


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh...I would take that little guy in the front as well. He is precious. Heck..they all are, but I love his markings and his face  Oooohhhhh...thank goodness for caving in over pics  Soo glad it worked


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

they are all soo sweet i want all of them hahaha ya if your hubby says no to another just show him pics & hopefully he will respond like mine did ' lets get another '!! im a little nervous about introducing a new chi into our home since marley has been our number one for almost a year..hopefully they will become friends pretty quickly & end up inseperable...any suggestions on how to introduce them when the time comes?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, aren't they adorable!! I like the little one you picked in the front but I also like the darker chocolate in the back. ALL are very sweet!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Take two, I love them all.....


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

How fun! Congratulations! I love the dark one in the back too, I'd take them all :love1:


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. congratulations.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the two in the back the best !


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the troublemaker too...LOL(the one in the front...bet he's spit and vinegar with a emphasis on grrr...LOL)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was going to say I want the little one by itself in the front! Great choice..super cute! Squeeee puppies!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg so cute!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OH MY! THEY ARE THE CUTEST! I like the dark one in the back and the one in the front... but they are ALL cute! You'll be able to decide better when you go see them -- but you might end up wanting to take ALL of them home!! Where are you from?? Anywhere near Pittsburgh, so I can get one too?!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you are so luckey have fun just knowing your getting your new sweetheart


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaaawwwww!!! I'll take all five of them to go, please! Lol! So, so very cute.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So adorable! Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> aww how gorgeous are they!! im quite jealous!!! i like the little guy in the top left hand corner! sooo cutee!!!!


That's my fav too!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> OH MY! THEY ARE THE CUTEST! I like the dark one in the back and the one in the front... but they are ALL cute! You'll be able to decide better when you go see them -- but you might end up wanting to take ALL of them home!! Where are you from?? Anywhere near Pittsburgh, so I can get one too?!


hahaha i live in ontario, canada wish you were closer so you could get one too


----------

